# Unable to flash or factory reset



## fralogan (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't do a factory reset, flash rsd, flash bootstrap or safestrap nor wipe/data in recovery. The phone will allow the .901 update and go through installation, but when I reboot the phone it goes back to the previous install which has some type of bug where forces closes on apps and I can't use the keyboard. ANY HELP? please!


----------

